# RIP K-9 Krijger



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

A friends dog that was shot by an armed subject that had barricaded himself in his house. Krijger absolutely saved his Handler's life and several SWAT team guys. An awesome dog. RIP, brave warrior.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this and especially for the heartbreak of the officer and his family.

My deepest condolences to all effected by this tragic event.
Moms


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Krijger, good job boy you earned your wings


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Another one? ****! I am very sorry to hear this. This is just another sign of how these dogs will do their jobs no matter what! My condolences to Krijger's Handler and family!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

These dogs absolutely do an important and dangerous job. There are many aspects to working and handling a K-9 that are very dangerous, especially for the dog. Being a K-9 Handler is probably the most dangerous job on the Police Dept. I've been in Vice and Narcotics and while that job had it's risks, IMHO K-9 is far more dangerous. The dog is the tip of the spear and the handler is right behind him. This was a tragic event and the handler is taking it pretty hard, as I would. 

Thanks for the condolences, I will pass them along to Krijger's Handler.


----------



## Jar20534 (Jan 8, 2016)

RIP Krijger. Time to go home buddy. 

I live near Norfolk and saw this on the local news. I'm a huge supporter of law enforcement. Unfortunately, a large portion of that community isn't and they're voices often drown out others. I hope Krijger's partner knows that even though the news would like to turn this into a controversy, thousands are mourning with him. God Bless.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Krijger, you "fought the good fight, finished your course and kept the faith," now rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jar20534 said:


> RIP Krijger. Time to go home buddy.
> 
> I live near Norfolk and saw this on the local news. I'm a huge supporter of law enforcement. Unfortunately, a large portion of that community isn't and they're voices often drown out others. I hope Krijger's partner knows that even though the news would like to turn this into a controversy, thousands are mourning with him. God Bless.


I appreciate the support as do all the other LEO's out there. There is a portion of every community that is not always pro LE. While a small percentage of people in a community are the most vocal, especially when it comes to anti LE sentiment, we as Police Officers need to remember that the vast majority of people appreciate the sacrifices that are made and the job that LEO's do. 

Unfortunately, as with most things the news is only ever 1/2 right. Knowing the details as to what actually happened and having met the suspect a few years ago, there is certainly no controversy in my mind. It is a tragedy, but one that could not have been avoided do to the suspects actions. Every thing possible was done to end this standoff peacefully for nearly 7 hours. Including, hours of negotiations to have the suspect surrender peacefully, which unfortunately he had no intention of doing.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww not again! I 'm so sorry.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

